# Illusive Snail!



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Heres my all lazy and illusive nerite snail (young zebra)


----------



## UbbeDall (Jun 24, 2016)

Sorry for being pedantic, but I think you mean 'elusive'


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

UbbeDall said:


> Sorry for being pedantic, but I think you mean 'elusive'


yea lol! in the title bar it wouldn't spell check it for me so I was like ah what the heck XD


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I don't see a snail. It must be illusive


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

UbbeDall said:


> Sorry for being pedantic, but I think you mean 'elusive'


I was hoping to see a snail performing magic tricks! :laugh2:

So betta, how bout a shell pic? Although that's an interesting take.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

longgonedaddy said:


> I was hoping to see a snail performing magic tricks! :laugh2:
> 
> So betta, how bout a shell pic? Although that's an interesting take.


my camera broke, but I will soon fix it


----------

